# Cold Brew Coffee



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

There is a new cold brewing method see http://www.bodybrew.com/

Has anyone made or tried cold brew coffee?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've tried it; loved it.

Super smooth and clean.

Not using this widget though - just from coffee shops.


----------



## wheniwake (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks good ! Any UK availability?


----------

